# 2010 Ford Transit - batteries?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi we have taken delivery of a new Transit based MH. I need to get to the batteries which are under the passenger seat, so that I can connect the solar panel leads. Do I have take off the seat ? or is there somewhere I can connect the leads.

Regards

Paul


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The tidy way is to remove the seat to just outside the vehicle as it will be hanging onto some wiring and the seat belt thingey. Put a stout box or a old chair alongside first! If your tranny has two batteries under the seat then the connections you want to get at are under a plastic cover under the back of the seat box. Its a pig to get at until the seat is out of the way. 
C.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

You need to connect the solar panels through a regulator.On my ford dethleffs there is a Schaudt elektrobock under the passenger seat 
I bought a regulator which connects up to the schaudt. 
This is under the passenger seat batteries under drivers seat.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ford Transit batteries*



Thank's Clive M and Rocky58 for you speedy replies which are very much appreciated.

Kind regards

Paul


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

...also if you are fitting extra batteries under the passenger seat, make sure you measure the height. When I came to add another battery, the space under the seat wasn't high enough for height of the battery.

IF your electrics are schaudt electrobloc [blue box] then the LRS1218 is a good solar regulator that may allow for your starter battery to be charged as well as the leisures.

w


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

But if you are lucky your electrics will be anything other than an Elektroblock! (Search this forum to find out why)

C.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our Transit Hymer has the engine battery under the driver's seat.

The secondary battery is under the passenger seat at the rear of the housing.

The Schaudt Elektroblok is at the front of the passenger seat housing, easily accessible by removing the black plastic cover at the front, held on by Velcro.

As mentioned, there is a special socket on the EB to connect a regulator.

The EB does trickle-charge the engine battery as well as providing a bigger charge to the secondary battery.

Removing the seat assemblies to get at the compartments is not for the faint-hearted, and not just because of the weight.

First the seat assembly has to be removed from the swivel mount.

The bolts have been sealed with red paint and are a right bu**er to undo without damaging the Torx heads.

After removing the very heavy seat assembly the swivel mount has to be removed from the housing..

Again, there are another five bolts (countersunk type) - which are equally difficult to undo.

You will need to replace any bolts that are damaged. They are not the original Ford types, which do not have the countersunk heads that are required to allow the swivel clearance.

Guess how I know all this? Yup!

Luckily I managed to get some replacement CS bolts from a specialist supplier. They were slightly longer so I was able to screw them into the captive nuts and then add an extra nut underneath.

It appeared to me that the captive nuts had damaged threads due to cross-threading or that the original bolts were thread-forming types.

As the mountings are safety-critical under crash conditions I thought it prudent to add the extra nuts.

I went to all this trouble because I was investigating how to fit a second secondary battery - which would have to go under the driver's seat for'ard of the engine battery and be wired across between the seats.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Correction, they are not Torx bolts.

They have hex socket heads, can't remember the size.


----------

